# ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!



## the servant (20 أغسطس 2007)

سلام ونعمة,,,

في كتير سمع مننا عن لعنة الفراعنة .كتير مش مصدق وانا واحد
منهم وكتير مصدق

دي احدي القصص اللي بتروي عن لعنة الفراعنة بين الواقع والخيال

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
هذه الموميـاء توجـد في المتحـف البـريـطاني تحـت رقـم ( 22542 ) وهي عبارة عن تابـوت داخلـي دقيـق الصنـع لموميـاء مصـرية ,, كانـت إحـدى أفـراد العائـلة المالكـة ,, ومن عـداد الكاهنـات ,, وقصـة هـذا التـابـوت كمـا دونتـها سجلات المتحف البريطاني تثـيـر العجـب ,, وتـدل على نبـوغ المصريين في أعمـال الســحر التـي يبـقـى مفعـولـها وأثـرها هـذه المــدة مـن آلاف الســـنيـن 







فقـد اشــترى مـن مصـر هذا التـابـوت المسـتر " دوجــلاس مواري " لنقلـه إلى منـزله بلنـدن ,, وقد وقـع لهـذا الشـخص ولكلّ مـن اتصـل بهـذا التـابوت فواجع ومصائب حتى تخلصوا منه بهديته إلى المتحف البريطاني 



ففـي يـوم شـراء التـابـوت وبينـما كان المسـتر " دوجلاس " ينظـف مسـدسـه انطلقت منه رصاصـة أصابته في فخـذه الأيسـر الأمـر الذي اسـتـدعى إجــراء عمليـة جراحيــة له أودت بحياته أثنـاء عملـها 



وكان قبـل إجـراء العمليـة أوصـى رفاقـه الذين اصطـحـبوه لزيـارة مصـر , ويدعى المستر " هوبلي " أوصـاه بأنـه في حـالـة حـدوث أي حـادث له أثـناء العمليـة فعلـى المستر " هوبلي " المذكـور أن يسـلم التابــوت إلى شـقيقـته الكائـنة بشارع " بيكر " بلندن .. واستعدّ المستر " هوبلي " لتنفيذ وصية صديقه ,, فحمل التابوت إلى بور سعيد تمهيدا لنقله بالباخرة إلى لندن .. ولكن عند وصوله إلى بور سعيد وجد برقية من لندن في انتظاره تخطره بموت شقيقه مقتولا 






وعنـدما وصـل إلى لنـدن ,, وقبـل أن يسـلم التـابـوت لشـقيقتـه المستر " دوجلاس " وقـع أحـد أنجـاله ولم يبـلغ الرابعـة مـن عمـره من نافـذة المنـزل ودقّ عنقـه .. وعنـدما اسـتلمت شـقيقـة دوجلاس هـذا التـابـوت في إحدى أركـان الصـالة ,, ومن اللحظـة التي حلّ فيـها بالمنـزل توالـت المصــائب 



فيـوم اســتلامها للتـابـوت ماتـت طفلتـها أثـنـاء عبـورها الطريق ,, وهي في طريقـها للمدرســة إثـر اصطدام سـيارة بـها .. وبعـد أسـبوع تـوفـي زوجـها منتـحـرا على وفـاة ابنتـه ,, وســاءت أمـورها الماليـة 



فانزعجـت وفقـدت أعصـابها ,, واسـتدعت المنجـميـن والوســطاء ومحضـري الأرواح الذين أجمعـوا على أن وجـود هذا التـابـوت بمنـزلها سـيتسـبب عنـه مصـائب متتاليـة لا يمكـن منعـها ,, فارتـعـدت فرائـضـها واتصـلت بالمتـحـف البـريـطـاني لنـقـله إليـه هــدية منـهـا 



وأثـناء حمـل التـابـوت لوضعـه في المكان المخـصص له بالمتـحف تهكـم أحـد الحماليـن ,, وهـزأ بعقليـة مواطنيـه الإنكـليـز الذين يعتـقـدون في خـرافة الفـراعنـة ومخلفـاتـهم البـاليـة التي يخصـصـون لهـا متحـفا خاصـا ليعمـل فيـه أبنـاء بلدتهـم كالخـدم .. وما إن اسـتقر التـابـوت مكـانه حتـى أصيب هـذا الحمّال بآلام حادة جعلتـه يتـلوى بضـع دقـائـق ثـم ســقط ميـتـا بجـوار التـابـوت 



واهتـم جميـع المشــتغلين بالآثـار المصـرية بإنجـلتـرا بأمـر هـذا التـابـوت وشـكلوا لجنـة للبحـث في مشـكلته ,, وكلفـت هـذه الجنـة بـدورهـا شـركة " هـ . أ . مانسـل " للتصـوير الفـوتوغرافـي بالتقـاط جملة صـور لهـذا التـابـوت من زوايـا مختـلفة ,, وأرسـلت الشـركة منـدوبـها لالتقـاط الصـور المطلوبـة وأنجـز مهمتـه ,, وعـاد إلى الشـركة ليجـد مأمـورية أخـرى في انتـظاره ,, فذهـب إليهـا وعنـد عودته إلى الشـركة أصيـب في حـادث بتـرت على إثـره أصـابع يـده اليمنـى ,, وأصبـح عاجـزا عـن التـصويـر 



وعنـدما طبعت صـور التـابـوت وجـد منقـوشـا على أحد جانبيـه صـورة آنسـة أو شـابة صغيـرة السـن بملابس الكهنـة ,, وقـد علت ملامحـها أمـارات الغضـب والشـر ,, وبسـؤال كلُّ مـن رأى التـابـوت أو اتصـل به قبـل تصـويـره أقرَّ الجميـع بأنهـم لـم يشـاهـدوا بتـاتا أيـة صـورة من أي نوع على أي جزء فيـه


----------



## snow_white7 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

شكرا  على  الموضوع  اخ  frai

انا  على  فكره  مش  عارفه صراحه اذا كانت هذه اللعنه

صحيحه  ام  لا   ؟؟

انا  قريت  لعنه  الفراعنه لانيس  منصور 

وخد  المعلومه  دى  كمان  قريتها  من  كتابه لعنه الفراعنه

ان  السفينه  تيتانيك  التى  غرقت  على  ما  اعتقد  سنه

1912  على  ما  افتكر فى أول  رحله بحريه لها من انجلترا لامريكا

 اللى  كانت  وقتها  أكبر سفينه وقيل  عنها  انها السفينه التى

لن تغرق ابدا ...  وكانت  كارثه  عند  اصطدامها بجبل الجليد 

وغرقها ....  قيل  انه  كان  يوجد بها  تمثال  لاميره فرعونيه 

بس  صراحه  مش  فاكره  اسمها.

وشكرا  على  الموضوع  مره  تانيه


----------



## the servant (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

شكرااا snowعلي مرورك,,

فعلا القصص والاقاوبل كتير عن لعنة الفراعنة بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن احتمالية
وجود مومياء فرعونية في تيتانيك بس بجد هم عظام في حضارتهم بغض النظر 
عن المضمون


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة

وشكرا لك لفت ذلك الموضوع

الامر بسيط جداجدا

التوابيت عند غلقها كان القدماء المصريين يضعون نوع من الحشرات داخل القبور لحفظ المومياوات من السرقة ولاخافة اللصوص

وعند فتح التوابيت تزاح الاتربة ويخرج الهواء الهاسد من داخل القبر ويصيب من يستنشقة وينتقل البكتيريا لة

فكانت تصيب من يفتح القبر بالموت

وهذا ما كل ما هنالك

فكان من يفتح القبر من العلماء يتأثر بالبكتيريا الموجودة داخل التاوبت فكان يصاب بتعب فكان اما يتأثر بالامر وهو يقود فيستدم وتحدث حادثة فيموت ومن هنا وعند كل مرة بفتح القبور واستنشاق تلك البكتيريا تحدث حالة من حالات فقدان الوعى او عدم التركيز فيؤدى الى عدة حالات الى الموت


أما حقيقة لعنة الفراعنة... فسوف نجد أن المقابر الفرعونية المغلقة، توجد بها مومياوات ومواد قد تتعرض للتعفن وهو ما يمثل جواً مناسباً لوجود البكتريا التى تُعرض من يدخل المقبرة للموت.. ولذلك كان الأثريون فى الماضى يدخلون المقبرة على وجه السرعة بعد كشفها مباشرة، الأمر الذى يجعلهم يتعرضون لتلك البكتريا التى تسبب الوفاة سريعاً، وقد حدث ذلك للورد كارنافون أثناء حلاقته لذقنه بعد أن تعرض للدغة بعوضة قضت عليه.. أما الطريقة التى أتعامل بها عندما أدخل مقبرة أو نفقاً أو سرداباً مظلماً لم يدخله أحد من قبل.. فهى القيام بفتح المدخل وترك المقبرة مفتوحة لمدة يوم أو يومين حتى يخرج الهواء الفاسد الممتلئ بالجراثيم والبكتريا، ويدخل الهواء النقى، كما أنصح زملائى الذين يعملون معى ألا يقوموا بحلق ذقونهم أثناء القيام بالحفائر، لأن مسام الجلد تكون مفتوحة وتعرض المكتشف للخطر.. وعلى الجانب الآخر أشير إلى أن الصحافة تكتب دائما الحوادث ولم تشر إلى أن هيوارد كارتر مكتشف مقبرة الملك الذهبى توفى عن عمر يناهز الثمانين عاماً .. وهذه هى حقيقة اللعنة..


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

للمزيد : http://www.coptichistory.org/p5.htm 

http://www.alwafd.org/front/detail.php?id=1432&cat=invest


----------



## the servant (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة مايكل,,,

فعلا انا سمعت عن الغاز اللي بيكون مضغوط في مقابر الفراعنة .بس انت مش 
معايا انهم كونهم يتوصلوا للطريقة العبقرية دي لحماية مقابرهم اعجاز  يفوق
فكرة اللعنة نفسها

شكراا لمرورك


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة مايكل,,,
> 
> فعلا انا سمعت عن الغاز اللي بيكون مضغوط في مقابر الفراعنة .بس انت مش
> معايا انهم كونهم يتوصلوا للطريقة العبقرية دي لحماية مقابرهم اعجاز يفوق
> ...


 
بالمناسبة هم لم يجدوا اى مومياء بداخل سفينة Titanic

وبداخل القبور لا يوجد ما يسمى غاز 

وطبعا هو امر رائع وفريد فى انك تحمى قبر من تحب من اللصوص ولكن ربما نعوذ ذلك الى ان القدماء المصريين كانوا يؤمنون بالبعث او بالحياة الثانية فكان عندما يموت شخض يضعون كل ما لة بداخل قبرة من ذهب وممتلكات كى يستخدمها بالحياة الاخرى

شكرا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

بالفعل انا قرأت فى أحدى الكتب الخاصه بلعنة الفراعنه هذه القصه وفعلاً كان مذكور بها القصه التى ذكرتها الاخت سنو وفعلاً كانت هى هذه ا لمومياء لهذه الراهبه التى تكلمت عنها يا فراى على ظهر السفينه تايتانك عام 1912 والتى غرق عليها 1517 شخصاً وذلك اتضح بعد 200 عام عندما أعلن عالم الاثار انه عندما قرر المتحف البريطانى ارسال المومياء  للمتحف الضخم بنيويورك وكان اختيارهم للتيتانك ولكن حدث ما حدث ............ميرسى يا فراى وموضوع الحديث عن لعنة الفراعنه سواء حقيقه أو خيال هو حديث شيق ويستهوى الجميع .............زوربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## the servant (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة دونااااا,,,

شكرا لمرورك وبجد انا رغم اني مش مصدق فكرة اعنة الفراعنة باعتبار ان دي اعمال شيطانية
بس فكرة ان ناس في القرون الاولي عملوا الاعجازات العلمية دي اللي لغاية لوقتي العلم الحديث
عاجز انة يفسرها خصوصا فكرة التحنيط بالبراعة دي بجد انا فخور كوني قبطي سليل الفراعنة


----------



## قلم حر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*

و لا تزال ( لعنة ) الفراعنه تراوح بين التطور العلمي للفراعنه ( نسبة لأيامهم ) و بين القصص التي لم تفسر أسبابها للآن .
و أظن أن تلك ( المراوحه ) ستبقى مستمره دائما .
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## the servant (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذااا تعرف عن لعنة الفراعنة!!!!!*



قلم حر قال:


> و لا تزال ( لعنة ) الفراعنه تراوح بين التطور العلمي للفراعنه ( نسبة لأيامهم ) و بين القصص التي لم تفسر أسبابها للآن .
> و أظن أن تلك ( المراوحه ) ستبقى مستمره دائما .
> شكرا للموضوع .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



سلام ونعمة اخي قلم حر,,,

ولسة كل يوم حلقة جديدة من المفاجأت في حياة الفراعنة ولعناتهم
المشهورة.........شكرا استاذي علي مروروك


----------

